# One Day in Napa



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

I am in Sacramento and have a free day this Saturday. I wanted to take a trip over to wine country (Napa or Sonoma?) for the day and get a ride in as well as some wine tasting. The shorter the drive the better. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Sonoma is the _real_ Wine Country. Do not be fooled by the overpriced/overhyped imitations.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't know Napa really well, with respect to cycling.
But I am participating in the Tour of Napa Valley Century in August.
I haven't driven the route, but it's supposed to be scenic. It starts in Yountville.
It's supposed to go through some of the nicer parts of the Napa Valley.

You can go to *http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/tour.html* for a profile of the route(s).
Pick and choose which part ot the route interest you.

Just be careful when your on, or near, St. Helena Hwy. Last time I was up there (wine tasting), there was a bunch of accidents, fender benders. The century route doesn't use St. Helena Hwy, it crosses it once. 

Ride safe and have fun.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I3erto said:


> I am in Sacramento and have a free day this Saturday. I wanted to take a trip over to wine country (Napa or Sonoma?) for the day and get a ride in as well as some wine tasting. The shorter the drive the better. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Stay in Sacramento and drive up to gold country instead. There's plenty of great riding there, and it's a shorter drive. For instance, drive up to Plymouth, ride down Hwy 49 to Sutter Creek, then up to a town called Volcano, then over Rams Horn Grade, and down Fiddletown Road to Fiddletown (awesome long descent), then close the loop. I could give you longer routes if you like, some with really good climbing if you like that sort of thing. For instance, Slug Gulch Road will kick your butt big time. Just getting there will kick your butt. Then there's a beautiful descent down Omo Ranch road.

For wine tasting, you can't beat Amador County for Zins. It's on the way.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Napa is closer to Sacto than Sonoma...by about 20 minutes or so in each direction. I would just drive to the north end of Napa City and ride up the Silverado Trail. Very wide bike lane, and you can go as far as you want--up to Calistoga, which is about 30 miles. Lots of wineries on the way...or ride back to the car and go taste at the ones that looked good. 

Silverado Trail is just about one hour from downtown Sacto.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

St. Helena to Howell Mountain Road through Angwin to Pope Valley around Lake Hennessey to Silverado Trail back to St. Helena.

More wineries than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

hafjell said:


> St. Helena to Howell Mountain Road through Angwin to Pope Valley around Lake Hennessey to Silverado Trail back to St. Helena.
> 
> More wineries than you can shake a stick at.


I grew up riding up there and the area. thats a great ride for the East side of the Valley. It depends on what you want. If you want climbs, then the ride he is talking about is great. Also, on the West side of the valley, exit in Napa on Trancas/ Redwood Rd. Park at Redwood Middle School and take Dry Creek Rd north till it ends in a T. Turn left, continue for about 1/4 mile then turn left onto Mt. Veeder Rd. This is a great steep climb, but rewards you with a great downhill back to Redwood Rd and back to the car. Probably about 30 miles with some great intense climbing. Very low traffic. If you dont want to climb, just stick to the Silverado Trail. Do NOT ride Hwy 29. It has very narrow bike lanes, and some places there's none at all.

Keep in mind, traffic is heavily increased during weekends. Also - what do people go there to do? Drink wine. Then what? Get in their cars and drive to another place. Then drink more, and drive more. Please - watch for drunks. I have had numerous close calls. Thats why I tend to stay off Silverado Trail/ Hwy 29. 

I realize that the OP has probably already gone on his ride here, but this info is for anyone headed up there.


----------



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

had fun in Napa. started just north of napa and rode up the silverado trail then down dry creek valley. i am back in sac now, and plan on going to sonoma this weekend. any good ride suggestions and/or wineries that i should ride/visit.

Thanks!!


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

I3erto said:


> had fun in Napa. started just north of napa and rode up the silverado trail then down dry creek valley. i am back in sac now, and plan on going to sonoma this weekend. any good ride suggestions and/or wineries that i should ride/visit.
> 
> Thanks!!


Chateau St. Jean and St. Francis are two I can think of - relatively mainstream, acceptable wine, nice layout/architecture. I'll also recommend Domaine Carneros which is south of Sonoma (in Carneros) but an excellent site. 

You should plan a trip to Alexander Valley - good producers and not super packed on weekends like Sonoma or Napa.


----------

